

Online collaborative WYSIWYM latex editor Fiduswriter - davayu

Hey guys,
there has been some discussion about making a server-side webbased implementation of Lyx in the past, and also the subject of making LyX more user-friendly to non-techs has come up. Now me and some friends have set out to create something like that: http://www.fiduswriter.com . We just launched the beta, and it will all be open source (AGPL) when we finally launch the 1.0 version it in 3-4 months. It's based on Biblatex rather than Natbib though. Anyways, just thought this may interest some people here.<p>For any ideas or requests don´t hesitate and drop us a line on fiduswriter.com
======
davayu
Fidus Writer was recently features on the adobe developers blog

[http://blogs.adobe.com/webplatform/2013/04/17/fidus-
writer-f...](http://blogs.adobe.com/webplatform/2013/04/17/fidus-writer-foxy-
css-regions-spotted-in-the-wild/)

